# Gyms....



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Want to join one both for fitness & the social side and was just wondering which are the best...would like the normal equipment, classes and an outside pool. Have been looking at Hayya and going for a trial there this weekend but was just wondering whether there are any other options available. I live in the Springs so needs to be relatively near by.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitness First at Ibn Battutu - but Hayya better in my opinion and with Hayya you can use their different pools. The pool at The Lakes Hayya has a bar! If you want to spend lots of money, the fitness centre/pool at The Address Marina Mall is amazing but membership will be very expensive.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks - not sure the fitness first gyms have pools and silly expensive membership isn't really an option unfort but am sure it's lovely...have wasted so much money at gyms over the years but am hoping with the lovely weather out here it'll make me feel more like going even if it's just for a swim....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

As you're looking for the social side as well as fitness I would recommend signing up to play a sport or even joining one of the bootcamps rather than a simple gym membership. I've been a Fitness First member in Dubai for almost 3 years now and am on no more than nodding and smiling terms with people I see there, whereas I've made some really good friends through netball. Have a look at the Duplays site for the different sports they offer; in terms of bootcamps, I do one run by Original Fitness Company and really like it but there are tons of others out there. Depending on the number of sessions you want to do per week it could work out cheaper (or at least about the same) as a Hayya membership and you will probably get better results than working out alone.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> As you're looking for the social side as well as fitness I would recommend signing up to play a sport or even joining one of the bootcamps rather than a simple gym membership. I've been a Fitness First member in Dubai for almost 3 years now and am on no more than nodding and smiling terms with people I see there, whereas I've made some really good friends through netball. Have a look at the Duplays site for the different sports they offer; in terms of bootcamps, I do one run by Original Fitness Company and really like it but there are tons of others out there. Depending on the number of sessions you want to do per week it could work out cheaper (or at least about the same) as a Hayya membership and you will probably get better results than working out alone.


Thanks for the input - I did used to play badminton (although not very well) but did thoroughly enjoy it. I have thought about trying to play out here - put a note on another forum but nothing as yet. Have had a look at Duplays as suggested however I soon as I hear "league" I assume that they'll all be really good and really serious although without trying it guess I won't know.....

Tried boot camp back in the UK - just the once - and almost died so think I'll pass on that suggestion but thanks anyway


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitness First is crap - sorry to say that - its just a pick up joint for guys overdosing on stuff to pick up girls - seriously! They are in the business of making money - and there is little focus on training. I prefer a gym where you go to work out - i don't go to the gym to meet people and have a chat - there are other places for that - right?

I mean seriously - do you want to be working out and while your on the tread running - you have a host of guys asking - how are you - what are you doing here? Your very sexy - its insane.

My opinion - your in the springs - I live in the gardens - if you must - fitness first in the Ibn mall is there - memberships is like 375 a month - if you upgrade you can use any fitness first - they have a pool at the one in media city...hayya club - yeah its ok.

Jebel Ali club - 3500 for the year - there is a bar - cheap booze - good food - great social atmosphere - squash courts gym - tennis courts and a pool - its 5 mins down the road - and you can meet a lot of people there...quiz nights - footy games - its not a bad place at all.

the gym is not your fitness first kind of gym - a little old school - but they have everything - sauna - steam room - running machines - free weights etc various classes etc

what more do you want - what it doesn't have thank god are guys staring themselves in the mirror for 20 mins looking at how awesome they are and then work out for 5 mins and then continue staring for another 20 mins....serious - fitness first - anytime after 6pm - ibn mall - try working out with free weights - its silly stupid!

jebel ali club - check it out - there is a good mix of guys and girls who play squash - tennis - if your interested - get in touch - if you can play badminton - squash will be easy!


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi Anne,

sent you a message on the gym thing - badminton - ehh jebel ali hotel have one court - dubai country club - used to be the old rugby 7's grounds - they have courts there - other than that not aware of places to play - indian sports club have the best courts in town - but you have to be indian to go - or a member of a guest! 

Try taking up squash - its easy to learn - indoors and gives you a good work out - jebel ali club is a cool play - let me know if you want to pass by and have a hit or try your hands at squash - as i said there is a good mix of people - usually after - we all have a beer and hang out.

best of luck anyway with what you decide!


----------

